# Goal: rocking chair to fit



## brkmason (Aug 2, 2008)

I folks,

I have a 6'6" frame and never sat in a chair that fits. My ultimate goal to build my own rocker to my size.
What basic skills with the router do I need to learn first? Can you recommend sources to reach my goal?

Thanks very much,
Brkmason


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi brkmason

I have made many rocking chairs and you'er right most are made for the small frame person. ( women the norm) I would suggest you find one you like at a garage sale then use it for your patterns/templates just make the parts bigger and a bit stronger to take on your 6'6" frame..

Templates are the real key for making your own and you will have that with a good used one from a garage sale or one of the many furniture outlets...
Some of the best designs are kids rockin chairs, they are strait forward design ,unlike some of the higher price ones...the one I like best was made down south in KY. I think,it's about 150 years old ,made with teton and mortis joints with lock dowel pins....stay aways from using any metal fastners of any kind let the wood do the locking of the joints.

Many glues on the market now days for inside wood joints or outside furniture joints.... 

Just a add on note**** you made me recall that my ganddad made a rocking chair out of a ELK, he was about 6'7" and about 300 lbs..yes a real elk I was a kid back then and it was a BIG rockin chair on his front porch, I don't know how he made it but the legs for the chair was the elk legs the rack was part of the side hand rail and head was part of the back of the chair...two people could sit in the chair at one time (two kids ) neat rockin chair.. 


======




brkmason said:


> I folks,
> 
> I have a 6'6" frame and never sat in a chair that fits. My ultimate goal to build my own rocker to my size.
> What basic skills with the router do I need to learn first? Can you recommend sources to reach my goal?
> ...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The key to having a comfortable chair is proper support for your legs. Sit on the edge of a porch and have someone measure from the porch to the bottom of your foot. Next have them measure from the edge of the porch to your back. These two dimensions are the most important. By using them with any chair plan you will end up with a comfortable chair. Wood magazine's online web site offers a book called "Shop tested outdoor furniture you can build." There are a couple of excellent chair plans and a nice swing for chain mounting. You can easily alter the length of these plans for your size.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

The may 2008 issue of WOOD magazine has plans for a rocker.
http://www.woodstore.net/is18may20.html
It can be adjusted to fit.


----------



## brkmason (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks Folks, you really help point me in the right direction to get me rockin!
Best, Brk


----------

